# Beekeeping Institute at Young Harris - May 10-12, 2012



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Info on the 2012 session of the Beekeeping Institute at Young Harris is found at the link below. 
http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/young-harris/index.html


----------



## kyell (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey you forgot the rest of the verse . For those of us who really like the honey comb:

"My son, eat thou honey, because it is good; and the honeycomb, which is sweet to thy taste" (Proverbs 24:13) KJV


----------

